#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Online Piping Training Program

## onanugaola

Hi everybody,



Please I will like to know any good and world-wide accepted  online Piping training program available.

Regards,See More: Online Piping Training Program

----------


## mbc.engg

I don't know about online piping training program.

Online training for pressure vessel and heat exchangers training are available.

Check
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is professional and most practical training course.

Thanks.

----------


## mbc.engg

I don't know about online piping training program.

Online training for pressure vessel and heat exchangers training are available.

Check
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is professional and most practical training course.

Thanks.

----------


## haikan

Hello Everyone,

If anyone know any online piping courses, please let us know.  This would really help to enhance the skills of piping designers.

Many thanks.

----------


## onanugaola

In the course of  my online search, I find this school in India: Kagira Drawing School  (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]).
Online reviews and videos say they are good and highly recognised. Has anyone heard or gone through this school?
What is the quality of their training materials and handouts?

----------


## onanugaola

In the course of  my online search, I find this school in India: Kagira Drawing School  (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]).
Online reviews and videos say they are good and highly recognised. Has anyone heard or gone through this school?
What is the quality of their training materials and handouts?

----------


## srii47

> I don't know about online piping training program.
> 
> Online training for pressure vessel and heat exchangers training are available.
> 
> Check
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...





IIT MUMBAI is providing online piping engg course...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

